# Netting or Tarps?



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am considering taking a load of bees to Cali. on my F-450. I don't want to lose all of my bees, what sould I use to keep them in? This would be my first time doing this. Another option might be to duct tape the hives so as to close all posible openings.(Hives are on 4 way screened pallets) Also beeing an out of state beek. what problems are common with CHP or other state entities? My truck will only hold 64 hives and has a GVW of 15,000lbs.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The vibration of the vehicle will keep them inside the hive(mostly). Duct tape will work until it rains. It would be best to use a bee net in case you have truck trouble. You will need inspection paperwork for the bees. Do not use a tarp. I believe you will need a DOT number on your truck also.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Do not close the entrance in any way you can easily kill them. Best thing is a net covering the outside of the load that allows ventilation.


----------



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

DOT# on my truck? Really? What a pain. How much will that cost me $ and time? Where do I find netting is there a company that I call call and get one sent out to me? Thank you for you replies


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Beeslave, depends on state? I think with interstate commerce though, its required. Look at this link. http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/online-registration/onlineregdescription.htm

Plenty of info on here about nets, use the search function. I think a semi net is running 650? Sound right guys? Had a buddy just get one for an 18 foot bed, but he didnt get the 2 side strips, so I dont know how that's going to work.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoa, problem with the tarp and duct tape is living creatures need oxygen. Bees get overheated on long trips too. So if you want to cook or suffocate them tape and tarp. Screens and nets are more humane and they will get there alive.


----------



## beedave (Apr 23, 2006)

You can buy nets (mesh tarps) actually @ Harbor Freight and Tools 2 12x20 will cover your load. $50 each. Nevada trip permit @ $86. etc, etc DOT number and truck inspection are also required, as well as a health inspection from your state apiarist. You'll also need DOT approved ratchet straps or rope to tie hives down. Good luck.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like a real PITA, I guess when I get ready to go get bees, I will not tell anyone. Of course I'm only driving a pickup, so maybe I don't have to do any of that stuff anyway.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

How many hives you shipping? You may be better off just getting one of the truckers that hauls bees for lots of us. Then the only thing you need is a heath certificate.


----------



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the Harbor freight idea. I think that will work. Having another outfit truck in my bees would not be a bad idea, but with such a small load I think it would eat up to much of the profits. Plus I think it is good for me to go in person esspecially being my first time. It will give me a better idea of how things work, I can also put a face to a name and possibly make some good contacts. I think alltough a pain in the butt it will be worth it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Use nets, not ducts tape.
If you don't have an inspection certificate from your home state you won't get through the border.


----------



## M.S. (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/phpps/pe/interiorExclusion/bees.html


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Last thing is you are getting in late. If you don't have a contract already get in touch with Tom on this thread...he has contracts he hasn't filled yet and can help you the first time out.


----------

